# Four seasons, one day



## toejoe2k (Apr 24, 2008)

Greetings from the Hill Country of Texas.
I'm a regular perpetrator on KenpoTalk, the best Kenpo forum on the planet, and I'm just here for the "bonus" information.:wink1:

My background in chronological order is Ishin-ryu, ATA(TKD), Judo, Japanese Jujitsu, MMA, and Kenpo. I look forward to gleaning as much information as I can. Maybe I'll be able to contribute a little now and again.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Kacey (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 24, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 24, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Hawke (Apr 25, 2008)

Greetings,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2008)

Grretings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## stickarts (Apr 26, 2008)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to our porch, cousin.  Take a seat, grab a beer (or tea if you prefer) and shoot the breeze.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to the "other side!"


----------



## toejoe2k (Aug 19, 2008)

Many thanks for the many kind words of welcome.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.  Where in Texas are you ?  I am in Texas as well.  Just north of the Big D.


----------



## Mimir (Aug 19, 2008)

Haven't been here long myself, but welcome to MT


----------

